# نظام ممارسة سلامة الأحمال على الشاحنات .



## haddad1212 (21 مايو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء :
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته .

جميعنا يعلم أن الكثير من الحوادث المرورية ناتجة عن سوء شحن البضائع على الشاحنات , ومن خلال بحتى عن مراجع حول هذا الموضوع وجدت هذا الملف بصيغة أدوب فنقلته الى صيغة ورد إلا أن ملف أدوب يحوى رسومات توضيحية لم أستطع نقلها , 
أرجو أن يكون هذا الملف مفيدا للجميع .​ 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم :31:​


----------



## sayed00 (21 مايو 2009)

اخى الكريم

انقل الموضوع الاصلى بالصور يكون اوضح واشمل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم:
يمكنك وضع الملف الأصلي بصية pdf كملف مرفق 
وشكراً


----------



## علي الحميد (23 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير على فتح الموضوع .. وهذا رابط لملف الأكروبات الأصلي

http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/roads/vehicles/vssafety/safetyloadsonvehicles.pdf


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخ علي
تعاون فعال


----------



## الديب ن (25 مايو 2009)

thank you very much for this importent iformation


----------



## علي الحميد (25 مايو 2009)

والشيء بالشيء يذكر .. هذه بعض الصور المخجلة.. في مدينتي !!!
















المصدر : منتدى مجلس عنيزة http://www.onaizah.net/majlis/t106568.html


----------



## nemsad (23 مايو 2010)

Thank you for this information


----------

